# So True



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Read this today so true


----------



## jac70 (Sep 7, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Read this today so true
> 
> View attachment 10674


Like the title says.....SO TRUE!!!!


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Read this today so true
> 
> View attachment 10674


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Something many of us seem to forget too often.


----------



## onestepatatime (Oct 23, 2013)

So true unfortunately.


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

so true, but if you set boundaries and you OH still goes behind your back, or when they don't you are just waiting for the time when they think all is back to normal and forgotten, and have another go. - what do you do? apart from walking away and that is hard if there are kids, financial constraints, responsibilities.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

jen53 said:


> so true, but if you set boundaries and you OH still goes behind your back, or when they don't you are just waiting for the time when they think all is back to normal and forgotten, and have another go. - what do you do? apart from walking away and that is hard if there are kids, financial constraints, responsibilities.


YOU cant set the boundries for the cheater...the cheater (or potential cheater) HAD to set their own boundries

we are ALL potential cheaters...think about the one situation where you would NEVER get caught, no one would know...we ALL have the potential...I DO NOT put myself in situations where a moments weakness could ruin my life, nor does my wife...I dont go out drinking in the bars, talking to women, dancing, "oh lets go get breakfast" "oh lets just go talk in my car for a bit" lmao...come on...people know when a situation is inappropriate and they DONT put themselves there

guy at work was being pursued by woman at work, neither are married so no cheating but he was NOT interested...she started inviting him to her house at lunch, "oh ill make us some sandwiches"...lol...guess what??? yup, he porked her...and now she is like fatal attraction...dude, why the hell did you go to her house unless you really wanted to hit that?? (I think he did)


----------

